# headphones not working in linux



## pulkit001 (Sep 5, 2011)

I had installed linux mint and then mandriva but in both my headphones are not working. Sound only comes from speakers.
I checked the audio preferences but there was nothing related to headphones.
Please help me out.


----------



## gk2k (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you connecting the headphones and the speaker to the same port for checking?


----------



## pulkit001 (Sep 12, 2011)

By speakers I meant the internal speakers of my laptop.
I connect the headphones to the jack but the sound only comes from the speakers.
Earlier the headphones also worked but suddenly one day the stopped working.
I have been having the problem since then.


----------



## medini (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure if this link will help you or not, have a look:

Linux Mint Forums &bull; View topic - linux mint sound drivers for compaq CQ40 laptop


----------



## just user (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: headphones not working in linux ( solved mine )*

Maybe this will help.

On Linux Mint 11 on HP Pavillion dv6

I've clicked the volume icon and opened sound references.
From sound rerefences,clicked/opened  OUTPUT.
Clicked connector and have changed to ANALOG HEADPHONES & closed.

Everything was okay then.

Cheers!


----------

